# Example of NIC bonding using configuration file



## idaho-axe (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone please post an example of the settings in rc.conf etcetera to setup set up NIC bonding? I see the man page has it by hand but I can't figure out howto setup how to set up the configuration files. Two NICs should act as one and share one IP, and if either becomes unplugged the machine keeps working.


----------



## fonz (Jun 13, 2013)

You already asked that in this thread. No need to start a new one. Closed.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 13, 2013)

And you've already received a warning for your disregard of the forum rules and guidelines. Don't keep doing this.


----------

